# Readmission In Medical College



## bunny_sani17 (Apr 22, 2014)

Any student who fails to clear the 1st Professional MBBS Part-1 examination in FOUR chances availed or un-availed after becoming eligible for the examination, shall cease to become eligible for further medical education in Pakistan.is that true?

I am ex student of mbbs I want you to asked u some questions regarding my mbbs career.is it possible to continue after 4 chances n u failed.
I want to continue by getting readmission any one knows about pmdc rules now a days I m really depressed plzz some one guide me


----------



## kitty katty (Jan 29, 2015)

Same is the case with me.me too got dropped out  plz let me know if you have any information regarding re-admission


----------



## well wisher (Apr 6, 2021)

bunny_sani17 said:


> Any student who fails to clear the 1st Professional MBBS Part-1 examination in FOUR chances availed or un-availed after becoming eligible for the examination, shall cease to become eligible for further medical education in Pakistan.is that true?
> 
> I am ex student of mbbs I want you to asked u some questions regarding my mbbs career.is it possible to continue after 4 chances n u failed.
> I want to continue by getting readmission any one knows about pmdc rules now a days I m really depressed plzz some one guide me There is good news in this regard that PMC has repealed this cruel rule of pmdc you can apply for readmission in the same university now it is up to concerned universities to decide the no of chances


----------



## well wisher (Apr 6, 2021)

There is good news in this regard that PMC has repealed this cruel rule of pmdc you can apply for readmission in the same university now it is up to concerned universities to decide the no of chances


----------



## Rana Masood adv (May 23, 2021)

if you want to get re admission inbox your details in my face book id Masood rashid adv i'm already working in this regard pmc has repealed the law hopefully you would be able to get readmission


----------



## Don1911 (Jun 20, 2021)

Rana Masood adv said:


> if you want to get re admission inbox your details in my face book id Masood rashid adv i'm already working in this regard pmc has repealed the law hopefully you would be able to get readmission


Assalam u alaikum, sir ,i want readmission,plz help me in this regard,how do i contact u?


----------



## Rana Masood adv (May 23, 2021)

Don1911 said:


> Assalam u alaikum, sir ,i want readmission,plz help me in this regard,how do i contact u?





Don1911 said:


> Assalam u alaikum, sir ,i want readmission,plz help me in this regard,how do i contact u?





Don1911 said:


> Assalam u alaikum, sir ,i want readmission,plz help me in this regard,how do i contact u?


Dear Don1911 send your contact no I'l contact you or send your details in my inbox of face book id Masood Rashid adv my sitting place is in session court Lahore


----------

